# question Order Form



## Bobbie15 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello ! you can Tell mine new i have a million Question at one time 
what tpye for order form dose everyone use.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you mean a form that you hand to customers to fill out, or something on your end for writing what the customer wants?


----------



## Bobbie15 (Feb 19, 2007)

something you give so you know what to do and placement of embroidery 
Bobbie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Richard posted some nice production forms to this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t10098.html

There's also some forms here:
Forms for Embroidery and Screen Printing  - The SMR Forms Kit


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a custom designed form that shows placement and also has a place for the customer to write down exactly what they want.


----------



## Bobbie15 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank so much for your help i can't wait to use them


----------

